# Greatest Canadian guitarists...ever?



## mhammer

CBC posted their list here: http://music.cbc.ca/#/blogs/2012/11/The-25-greatest-Canadian-guitarists-ever

And offered up the following list of people not included in their list of 25 that folks could recopmmend for inclusion.

Red Shea
Denis "Piggy" D'Amour
Pat Travers
Mose Scarlett
Jerry Doucette
Walter Rossi
Oliver Gannon
Devon Townsend
Mars Bonfire
Shaun Verrault
Remigio Pereira
Domenic Troiano
Josh Dowhan
Ian Crichton
Greg Leskiw
Jesse Cook
Jack Semple
Richard Ring
Paul Linklater
Phil X
Michel Pagliaro
Kurt Winter
Bill Henderson
Morgan Davis
Tim Brady
Steve Piticco
Ian Thornley
Robert Michaels
Myles Goodwin
Chad Kroeger
Jordan Officer
Jeff Martin
Matt Andersen
Sergio Galli
Hank Snow
Jim Pirie
Leon Redbone
Ed Bernard
Bill Dillon
Frank Marino
Jordan Cook
Sonny Greenwich
Gordie Johnson
Sean Ashby
Gordon Lightfoot
Amos Garrett
Garrett Mason
Colin Linden
Brian "Too Loud" McLeod
Donna Grantis
Paul Naumann
Martin Tielli
Gord Lewis
Dan Noordemeer
Nelson Symonds


----------



## pattste

Unsurprisingly, the list is pretty weak in terms of Quebec guitarists. Here's a few that easily belong on the extended list:

Michel Cusson

[video=youtube;zw0-AjHREdk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zw0-AjHREdk[/video]


----------



## pattste

Antoine Dufour

[video=youtube;YQlyHbu0zz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQlyHbu0zz4[/video]


----------



## pattste

Pat The White

[video=youtube;8B9nMZSRCtw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8B9nMZSRCtw[/video]


----------



## mhammer

Although I think you are largely correct that _contemporary_ Quebec guitarists are underserved by the list, the secondary list of people to possibly include (and it was the CBC's list, not mine) actually has quite a few Quebec names on it. Right off the bat, I recognize Walter Rossi, Michel Pagliaro, Frank Marino, Nelson Symonds, Denis D'Amour. There may be others on the list I am unfamiliar with.


----------



## greco

pattste said:


> Unsurprisingly, the list is pretty weak in terms of Quebec guitarists.


Thanks for posting the video clips. Much appreciated.

How many guitarists on the "extended" lost of 25 are from Quebec?...just curious.

Cheers

Dave

P.S. mhammer and I posted at the same time...he answered my question.


----------



## JCJ

Is Lenny Breau actually missing from this list??


----------



## mhammer

No, he's in the list of 25. The long list in my original post was a list of suggested additions to that basic list of 25.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Milkman

Someone should post the actual top 25 so meatheads like me don't jump to conclusions and freak out.

There are some greats in the top 25 and some head scratchers. Greatest guitarists should not include up and coming indie darlings and snub legendary players.

Number 1 on the list is encouraging to me but I would understand if others disagree.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Milkman

Wow, I just realized, my dad's not on that list.


WTF people!?!?


----------



## Milkman

nkjanssen said:


> There are two lists.
> 
> You didn't read the first one.


Yup, I figured that out and went back and edited the post accordingly.

Thanks


----------



## kat_

Milkman said:


> Someone should post the actual top 25


Here ya be - 
25+24 Dallas and Travis Good
23 Kevin Breit
22 Ian Blurton
21 David Wilcox
20 Liona Boyd
19 Rob Baker
18 Don Ross
17 Keith Scott
16 Brian Connelly
15 Patrick Pentland
14 Kim Mitchell
13 Daniel Lanois
12 Ed Bickert
11 Colin James
10 Luke Doucet
9 Randy Bachman
8 Lenny Breau
7 Joni Mitchell
6 Rik Emmett
5 Neil Young
4 Bruce Cockburn
3 Robbie Robertson
2 Jeff Healey
1 Alex Lifeson


----------



## Swervin55

I always get a kick out of these "Greatest (fill in the blank) Lists". Define "best". And in who's opinion?

Edit: no disrespect to the OP for posting this as it still inspires some thought.


----------



## JCJ

Whew.......(that Lenny is on the original)


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## JCJ

Does anyone know what kind of pickup Don Ross is using in his picture on the link? (slight thread jack, sorry)


----------



## Milkman

nkjanssen said:


> They should include whoever the list-maker thinks belongs. My list wouldn't be the same as the CBC list. But that's not my list.
> 
> Who would be on your list?


I don't make lists.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Sneaky

boomer said:


> Does anyone know what kind of pickup Don Ross is using in his picture on the link? (slight thread jack, sorry)


Looks like a Baggs.


----------



## mhammer

Swervin55 said:


> I always get a kick out of these "Greatest (fill in the blank) Lists". Define "best". And in who's opinion?
> 
> Edit: no disrespect to the OP for posting this as it still inspires some thought.



No disrespect taken. I just happened to stumble on it, and figured I'd post the link because...well, when school is out and so many go on summer holidays, ya gotta do _something_ to increase traffic here! 

I'm just pleased that whoever compied the list was astute enough to recognize that Joni Mitchell is actually a helluva guitar player. Interesting to see Donna Grantis on the secondary list. She's touring with Prince's band these days. Also a helluva picker. And yes, the omission of Michel Cusson is a real oversight. Saw him with Uzeb, back in the day and he was on par with Bill Connors, Al Di Meola, and many other fusion players. Same thing for Redd Volkaert - one of the true masters of the Telecaster.


----------



## JCJ

Sneaky said:


> Looks like a Baggs.


It does. Don't know the model though. I've got a new 00 on the way I'd like try a new p/u on (instead of the K and K system I normally use).


----------



## Spikezone

Here's one of my favourite Canadian guitarists, who also happens to be from Quebec: Paul Deslauriers

[video=youtube;rMwZh2ADMXk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMwZh2ADMXk[/video]

Not exactly a household name out west, but I've heard him play many times and it amazes me how he finds a way to shine playing so many different styles, acoustic included. Hope you check them out and enjoy!
-Mikey


----------



## Spikezone

Here's another on (I apparently can only post one at a time)

[video][video=youtube;Xzx5fc40QSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xzx5fc40QSs[/video]&nbsp; 

-Mikey


----------



## Spikezone

And the last one (for now):

[video][video=youtube;oFt5Ak133gI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFt5Ak133gI&amp;amp;amp;list=PL0_P5PAVl5SqXBjP xQq7yYb4 YnHVMnf3h&amp;amp;amp;index=33[/video]

-Mikey


----------



## avalancheMM

I must admit that I enjoy these kinds of lists, makes me remember how opinionated I am, and how I need to step back and respect the opinions of others more often. Plus, like other forumites, I always learn some new names that I didn't know, and some trivia that for some reason, I will probably remember far longer than is necessary. Redd Volkaert is Canadian?? Wow, I had no idea. He is a pretty amazing player, just kind of discovered him a couple of years ago. Cool.....a Canadian!


Regards


----------



## pattste

@Spikezone Paul Deslauriers is a solid player for sure. I saw him live a couple of years ago with the amazing blues rock singer Angel Forrest at a festival. Easily one of the ten best shows ever for me.

I think these lists are fun as they generate discussions but obviously they cannot be taken seriously. How do you compare Alex Lifeson to Liona Boyd? A country picker to a shred master? Even in a specific genre, who's the best player, the monster technical player or the musical player who plays a few well chosen notes? What if the guy is an amazing player but I don't care for any of his songs?


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Krelf

Maybe I missed it, but wasn't Zal Yanovsky a famous Canadian Guitarist?


----------



## mhammer

Yep, Zal was Canadian, and was long-time co-proprietor of Chez Piggy in Kingston ( http://www.chezpiggy.com/about/ ), and ex-husband of esteemed Canadian actress Jackie Burroughs. "Was", because he's passed on now. I also saw him once doing a bit part on a short-lived Canadian daytime drama called "Paul Bernard, Psychiatrist", where he was some ex-con who had shared a cell with "Louis the Rat". http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Bernard,_Psychiatrist

I had the pleasure of seeing the Lovin' Spoonful during Expo 67, and Zal was a fun performer and competent player, and one of the very few "'name" players (before Black Key Dan Auerbach) who ever packed a Guild Thunderbird. But I suspect "greatest" implies either influential, or some degree of virtuosity. Zal would have been welcome in my band any day of the week, but he wasn't either of those two things.


----------



## Roryfan

SMH at Sergio Galli making the list. When I was very young, one of the benchmarks for being a good guitarist was being able to play the solo to "Crying Over You" by Platinum Blonde. Apparently Sergio couldn't either as Alex Lifeson was a hired studio gun for that track. Saw PB a few weeks ago (meh) & they didn't play that song, so I guess Sergio still hasn't learned that solo. To be fair, he's only had 30 yrs. to learn it....

I'm not a big country fan, but +1 on Redd Volkaert. And how about Philip Sayce instead of Chad Kroeger?


----------



## mhammer

Roryfan said:


> And how about Philip Sayce instead of Chad Kroeger?


+1 Sayce is a hot picker. A long-time friend, who was a band-mate years ago, played bass with Sayce for a while.


----------



## Krelf

mhammer said:


> Yep, Zal was Canadian, and was long-time co-proprietor of Chez Piggy in Kingston ( http://www.chezpiggy.com/about/ ), and ex-husband of esteemed Canadian actress Jackie Burroughs. "Was", because he's passed on now. I also saw him once doing a bit part on a short-lived Canadian daytime drama called "Paul Bernard, Psychiatrist", where he was some ex-con who had shared a cell with "Louis the Rat". http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Bernard,_Psychiatrist
> 
> I had the pleasure of seeing the Lovin' Spoonful during Expo 67, and Zal was a fun performer and competent player, and one of the very few "'name" players (before Black Key Dan Auerbach) who ever packed a Guild Thunderbird. But I suspect "greatest" implies either influential, or some degree of virtuosity. Zal would have been welcome in my band any day of the week, but he wasn't either of those two things.


 Would you put Gene Cornish in same category as Zal? Or would Gene's early departure from Canada disqualify him?


----------



## mhammer

Well, given that he is apparently an Ottawa native, I would grant him immunity from all.  ...though I still wouldn't put him on any greatest ever list.


----------



## Steadfastly

boomer said:


> Is Lenny Breau actually missing from this list??


4

Lenny Breau was not only one of the best Canadian guitar players but one of the best the world has seen. If you watch the documentary on him, many of the great ones echoed those sentiments. It's too bad the drugs killed him early.


----------



## doriangrey

Swervin55 said:


> I always get a kick out of these "Greatest (fill in the blank) Lists". Define "best". And in who's opinion?
> 
> Edit: no disrespect to the OP for posting this as it still inspires some thought.


Agreed..."best" or "greatest" lists are totally subjective...and on this list neil young and Joni Mitchell are in the top ten?!?, Apparently whoever made this list confused guitar playing with songwriting because they are both great songwriters and performers but great guitar players!? Maybe for their songs...again totally subjective...no disrespect but I think neil young's guitar solos are not melodic or technically entertaining at all.

I did like seeing Alex lifeson at the top of the list given that Rush is a guitar band and they have sold more albums than any other Canadian band so having him at the top of the list at least makes some sense to me.


----------



## Milkman

Steadfastly said:


> 4
> 
> Lenny Breau was not only one of the best Canadian guitar players but one of the best the world has seen. If you watch the documentary on him, many of the great ones echoed those sentiments. It's too bad the drugs killed him early.


Lenny didn't die from drugs. He was mudered.


----------



## mhammer

There is strong suspicion by some that he was murdered. I think it is fair to say that "drugs killed him" one way or another, though. Hard to imagine anyone who would _want _to kill him, unless it involved something related to someone in the drug biz. Just a sweet gentle guy.


----------



## avalancheMM

FWIW, Breau was born in Maine, and didn't move to Canada until he was 16, Winnipeg, in fact. Does that disqualify him as a Canadian guitar player?


Regards


----------



## mhammer

doriangrey said:


> Agreed..."best" or "greatest" lists are totally subjective...and on this list neil young and Joni Mitchell are in the top ten?!?, Apparently whoever made this list confused guitar playing with songwriting because they are both great songwriters and performers but great guitar players!? Maybe for their songs...again totally subjective...no disrespect but I think neil young's guitar solos are not melodic or technically entertaining at all.
> 
> I did like seeing Alex lifeson at the top of the list given that Rush is a guitar band and they have sold more albums than any other Canadian band so having him at the top of the list at least makes some sense to me.



Neil Young may not be Yngwie, when it comes to speed and flash, but there is little denying that he influenced the tone and approach of thousands of guitar players. And as much as people focus on other aspects of her skillset, Joni Mitchell is a helluva guitar player, and can swing a Roland VG-99 better than most folks here. Widely acknowledged as groundbreaking in her use of open tunings. Of course that's always the problem when you make things_ look _easy; people think they *are *easy.


----------



## Steadfastly

avalancheMM said:


> FWIW, Breau was born in Maine, and didn't move to Canada until he was 16, Winnipeg, in fact. Does that disqualify him as a Canadian guitar player?
> 
> 
> Regards


I forgot that. In my books it would disqualify him but he was known as a Canadian. I am not nationalistic, so to me it doesn't matter except on the technical basis of this thread.

Example: Lenny Breau was born only a couple hundred miles from me but because I'm from NB, I'm considered Canadian. I have friends in BC which is approximately 5000 miles from me and still considered Canadian. To me it's stupid.


----------



## buzzy

I'm a little surprised Gordon Lightfoot didn't make that list. I guess people think of him as a singer and songwriter first, guitarist second. Still, it seems to me he's a pretty good player.

Before I looked at the list, I was expecting Alex Lifeson to be #1. It's fortunate he was able to find bandmates who can keep up with him.


----------



## Roryfan

pattste said:


> Unsurprisingly, the list is pretty weak in terms of Quebec guitarists.


Steve Hill & Jimmy James deserve an honourable mention at the very least.


----------



## Roryfan

Steadfastly said:


> avalancheMM said:
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, Breau was born in Maine, and didn't move to Canada until he was 16, Winnipeg, in fact. Does that disqualify him as a Canadian guitar player?
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot that. In my books it would disqualify him but he was known as a Canadian. I am not nationalistic, so to me it doesn't matter except on the technical basis of this thread.
> 
> Example: Lenny Breau was born only a couple hundred miles from me but because I'm from NB, I'm considered Canadian. I have friends in BC which is approximately 5000 miles from me and still considered Canadian. To me it's stupid.
Click to expand...

I was going to say David Thorburn but I think he's a Brit.


----------



## Roryfan

My Canada includes Shawn Lane.


----------



## puckhead

Nice that the list covered a bunch of genres.
thought Bachman would be #2, and Breau would be #1.

good to see Rob Baker fairly high.
he's so versatile.


----------



## J-75

IMHO, some on those lists are more aptly labelled great artists, rather than the more specific, great guitarists.
Those that compose, arrange, sing & play well, as opposed to those whose talents are more focussed on playing should not be cross-compared.

I wouldn't think of comparing Hank Snow, Leon Redbone, Gordon Lightfoot, etc, against Redd Volkaert, et al.
I think the general public makes the distinction when they identify an artist as a _singer_, as opposed to a _player._

How about Jack De Keyser, or Steve Strongman? Although they do vocals, they do a lot more than strum along.

Anyone here remember a guy who was known as Bobby Starr?


----------



## Silent Otto

what!?
no Jeff Martin?*
versatile multi-instrumentalist, great song-writer...


----------



## dradlin

IMHO, music is not a competition and "best" list are senseless. If the list was titled "'noteable" Canadian guitarists then (to me) that would be reasonable. Music is to be enjoyed (creating, performing, or listening to it) not ranked and rated. It's an art, not a sport...


----------



## mhammer

Roryfan said:


> My Canada includes Shawn Lane.


Not to take away from his obvious virtuosity, but wasn't he American?

And wait a sec....isn't Clapton's dad a Canadian serviceman? So wouldn't that make him half Canadian?


----------



## Roryfan

mhammer said:


> Not to take away from his obvious virtuosity, but wasn't he American?
> 
> And wait a sec....isn't Clapton's dad a Canadian serviceman? So wouldn't that make him half Canadian?


Even if he was Canadian I wouldn't put him on the list (technically proficient always loses to boring in my world). I was just poking an old bear that's likely long gone from here.


----------



## Wileyone

Roryfan said:


> Even if he was Canadian I wouldn't put him on the list (technically proficient always loses to boring in my world). I was just poking an old bear that's likely long gone from here.


If Eric Clapton was Canadian you wouldn't put him in the top 25 list of Canadian Guitarists?

Robbie Robertson would.


----------



## J-75

Paul Pigat


----------



## J-75

dradlin said:


> IMHO, music is not a competition and "best" list are senseless. If the list was titled "'noteable" Canadian guitarists then (to me) that would be reasonable. Music is to be enjoyed (creating, performing, or listening to it) not ranked and rated. It's an art, not a sport...


Tell it to the Juno committee. - just sayin'


----------



## Milkman

J-75 said:


> Tell it to the Juno committee. - just sayin'


The Juno committee is part of the industry, not the art.


----------



## Milkman

Wileyone said:


> If Eric Clapton was Canadian you wouldn't put him in the top 25 list of Canadian Guitarists?
> 
> Robbie Robertson would.


Robbie Robertson wouldn't make my top 100. Neither would Clapton (if I made lists;-)


----------



## Wileyone

Milkman said:


> Robbie Robertson wouldn't make my top 100. Neither would Clapton (if I made lists;-)


Your "lists" would be defective.


----------



## Diablo

Silent Otto said:


> what!?
> no Jeff Martin?*
> versatile multi-instrumentalist, great song-writer...


sounds like he should be on a 25 most versatile multi-instrumentalist list or 25 greatest song-writer list then


----------



## Diablo

doriangrey said:


> Agreed..."best" or "greatest" lists are totally subjective...and on this list neil young and Joni Mitchell are in the top ten?!?, Apparently whoever made this list confused guitar playing with songwriting because they are both great songwriters and performers but great guitar players!? Maybe for their songs...again totally subjective...no disrespect but I think neil young's guitar solos are not melodic or technically entertaining at all.
> 
> I did like seeing Alex lifeson at the top of the list given that Rush is a guitar band and they have sold more albums than any other Canadian band so having him at the top of the list at least makes some sense to me.


I agree, I think a lot of this is more fanboy driven as opposed to something more guitar oriented. Geez, may as well have Avril lavigne on it...shes had a lot of hits and carries around a guitar sometimes


----------



## Shark

Jag Tanna is a great player. He'd be on my list, even though he's not as well known as most of the ones who made it to the official list.


----------



## pattste

Diablo said:


> I agree, I think a lot of this is more fanboy driven as opposed to something more guitar oriented. Geez, may as well have Avril lavigne on it...shes had a lot of hits and carries around a guitar sometimes


She even has a signature model from Fender!

http://www.thomann.de/gb/fender_squier_avril_lavigne_tele.htm


----------



## dodgechargerfan

J-75 said:


> Paul Pigat


Doh! How did I forget him?

That's a winner, right there.


----------



## Roryfan

Wileyone said:


> If Eric Clapton was Canadian you wouldn't put him in the top 25 list of Canadian Guitarists?
> 
> Robbie Robertson would.


Sorry, my previous post was left open to interpretation. I wouldn't put Shawn Lane on my list, that was the technically proficient yet boring guitarist I was referring to.

FWIW I love Clapton (when he doesn't try to be a pop star). One of my fave parts of The Last Waltz is when Robbies plays his best solo ever, then Eric smirks at Robbie & quotes the solo back to him, but only better. IMO Levon Helm & Garth Hudson are what made The Band great.


----------



## Milkman

Wileyone said:


> Your "lists" would be defective.



About the same as yours or anyone else's I suppose.

Yes, Levon and Garth were awesome but don't forget Rick Danko.

I don't share your appreciation of Robertson's playing, but if you like Clapton I can see Robertson being in your tastes as well.


----------



## Spikezone

J-75 said:


> Paul Pigat


Absolutely! Check out this smokin' Tele:

[video=youtube;3guVRVGgNa8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3guVRVGgNa8&amp;list=PL76726A957D77C559&amp;index= 25[/video]

-Mikey


----------



## loudtubeamps

Spikezone said:


> Absolutely! Check out this smokin' Tele:
> 
> [video=youtube;3guVRVGgNa8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3guVRVGgNa8&amp;list=PL76726A957D77C559&amp;index= 25[/video]
> 
> -Mikey


Rick Fines doin' the slide stuff in the vid posted by Spikezone and Gary Peeples (Jackson Delta from Peterborough), good friends of mine, are both very tasty players.
Rick Fines Jackson Delta - YouTube

also............Wide Mouth Mason - Smile - YouTube


----------



## Spikezone

loudtubeamps said:


> Rick Fines doin' the slide stuff in the vid posted by Spikezone and Gary Peeples (Jackson Delta from Peterborough), good friends of mine, are both very tasty players.
> Rick Fines Jackson Delta - YouTube
> 
> also............Wide Mouth Mason - Smile - YouTube


Yes, I am a big fan of Rick's too!
-Mikey


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer

This is the greatest Canadian Guitarist people.

[video=youtube;vCnT8prUqFY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCnT8prUqFY[/video]


Next would be Lorne Lofsky. I've had the privilege of seeing both Ed Bickert & Lorne Lofsky in concert (at separate shows).


----------



## dradlin

OldGuitarPlayer said:


> This is the greatest Canadian Guitarist people.
> 
> [video=youtube;vCnT8prUqFY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCnT8prUqFY[/video]
> 
> 
> Next would be Lorne Lofsky. I've had the privilege of seeing both Ed Bickert &amp; Lorne Lofsky in concert (at separate shows).


Bravo... a master musician for sure!


----------

